# Best shoes for walking and/or for people on their feet!



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok. I'm going back to work (teaching) this week and am looking for the best shoe for walking and for standing etc. I'm on my feet ALL day so comfort, support is what I'm after. What brand of show do you suggest!?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I bought a pair of Wolverines and they are pretty comfy.  Dr. G.

Some people swear by Dr. Martins.

I can't see the attraction to those Croc shoes though.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I swear by Sketchers comfort walkers, nice styles too. I find shoes like Hush Puppies and Rockport comfortable, but the styles are geared towards an older crowd. 

My wife is a nurse and loves those crocks, I find it hard for anyone else pulling those off, maybe chefs.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

No question - Birkenstock. Very expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I bought a pair of Wolverines and they are pretty comfy. Dr. G." I agree with MaxPower, while my wife would agree with hhk.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Ecco

Pretty expensive, but probably one of the most ergonomical shoes going.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

All the men in my family recently switched to Keen shoes and they swear by them.

I personally prefer Birks - and since I have a lifetime supply, I won't be switching any time soon   

A few years ago I had a bone spur on my left foot and I ended up with a pair of Merrells that I still put on when I have to stand for any length of time. I have the ones that don't bend - the sole looks like the track on a mine truck, but they sure get the job done.

Why not make it a class project to research what kind of footwear you should buy. You could teach a lot of useful real-life decision making in the process.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i started buying rockports 20 years ago and haven't purchased any other shoes except for a pair of birkenschtocks which i wasn't overly impressed with
excellent shoes 
look at outlet malls for great prices

on a side note i have found that golf shoes have become extremely comfortable over the last 15 years


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

I switched from Gucci to Sperry, now that I am no longer going into an office on a regular basis. I like the casual look and feel, they are extremely comfortable. Barefoot is still the best, but not always accepted at a place of learning or business.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rockports. Very light. Very comfy. On sale a couple of times a year.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Rockports. Very light. Very comfy. On sale a couple of times a year.


once again the Ont. Liberal agrees with the Alberta Conservative
I may not play golf today, even though there is not a cloud in the sky, I am worried about being struck by lightning.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I've been wearing a pair of Blundtstones since last November, well I took some of the summer off, unless I'm out riding my scooter, but they have been the most comfortable pair of boots I've ever had. They're light enough to wear it as your regular shoes, and don't feel like you're wearing boots, and they just go above the ankle, so you have plenty of support.
Next on my list is Clarks. I didn't wear any other shoes after I discovered how comfortable Clarks are, again they're only competition on the comfort department is the Blundtstones. The Clarks I think are more stylish, and they have a style for every need. I wear Originals when I want to look trendy, I got an outdoor shoe when it rains since it's completely waterproof, and I don't mind getting them dirty, and I got a pair of loafers to fill in the gap for every other occasion.
I used to swear by Hush Puppies, but I haven't like any of the styles in the past few years, they are comfortable though.
I also acquired a pair of Rockports for formal occasions, they're proper dress shoes, i.e. shiney. They're okay, I would have to say they are my least comfortable shoe, they feel like they are over engineered.

vince


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I wear the Blundstone Green Patch every day at work. These must be the most comfortable pair of safety shoes I have ever owned. Incredibly light weight and like ScootsandLudes above me you never realize you are wearing boots. I would highly recommend Blunnies. 

I must say I do also enjoy my Croc's when I am not working. Mine are basic black with no ventilation holes. 

My Birk's are alright but I will probably never buy another pair, I have had 4 pairs over the years. The only pair I owned that never fell apart are my London's. They are a fully enclosed Birk with no exposed cork. It's the damn cork footbed that goes after time.


http://www.blundstone.ca/products_csa5.html


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm not a fan of Birkenstocks. I have very flat feet and the extreme arch supports really hurt my feet.

I have to second the Merrel vote though. All of my "sporty" type shoes are Merrels.


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

I like Rockport.

My wife had tried most of the shoes out there and was never satisfied until she got her Birk's. It is the only pair of shoes that she has not complained about. However, it did take about a week or so before they were broken in.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

If shoes hurt your feet, or you have problems being on them all day, try getting an orthotic support. I used to have terrible problems with my feet and when my doctor sent me to get orthotics it solved all my problems.

The only shoes I don't wear my orthotics with are my Birkenstocks ... 

My other shoes happen to be Rockports, but I still use the orthotics in them.

The other things I look for in shoes are leather (leather breathes) and proper sidewall support.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MLeh said:


> If shoes hurt your feet, or you have problems being on them all day, try getting an orthotic support. I used to have terrible problems with my feet and when my doctor sent me to get orthotics it solved all my problems.
> 
> The only shoes I don't wear my orthotics with are my Birkenstocks ...
> 
> ...


Me too. Rockports and orthotics do a fine job.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll second the vote for Keens .... lots of styles to choose from. They are SUPER light, tons of support and they really hug your feet. 

The Keen sandles are like nothing else I've ever worn, very very tough, super comfy but very solid.

I'm also VERY hard on shoes, and 6 months+ with the Keen sneaker styled shoes and not a sign of wear on them yet. That's a record. My last $200 or Dr Martin's didn't make it 6 months (and they refused to replace them -- even though they supposedly warranty them.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I have Wolverines and find them very comfy, especially with my wide feett. Also Birkenstocks. I just brought back a new pair while in Germany...they'll replace my existing ones when they wear out. Even Rome, the home of foo foo Italian leather shoes, had a stores selling Birkies.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I like Crocs. Light, and feels like you are walking on foam. No animals had to die for any parts too, so absolutely no guilt factor. Also comes in many colours. You will seem like a hip kid!


----------



## funkdoobi (Dec 21, 2004)

clarks wallabees


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I like Birks if I have to do a lot of standing but little walking. I can't walk long distances in Birks. And being sandals they can be dangerous for driving (once got one caught under the brake pedal) and tricky on a bike with toe clips. I think that since Birks have the cork sole they eventually mold to your feet and become similar to orthotics.

If I'm doing serious walking I've found success buying some of the lighter day-hiking boots from Mountain Equipment Co-op. I've never tried Rockports or some of the other brands mentioned.

Someone at a craft show who was on her feet almost all the time showed me these shoes, and I forget the name, that looked like non-descript black leather runners, with a thick sole, that had a slightly curved bottom. This meant that as she was standing she could rock slightly which moved the weight distribution around. She said they were quite expensive, designed for people with jobs who were on their feet and that they were big with nurses. Anyone know what they're called?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Are these the ones?










Those definitely look interesting.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> Are these the ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decisions, decisions.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Those look like kiddy booties or something!

My mainstay footware has been Rockport for a few years now and like them just fine; I find them very comfortable, well-made, and long-lasting. I tried a pair of Ecco shoes a while back; they felt like heaven but the sole wore down too quickly - that turned me off the brand pretty fast.

I also have a couple of pairs of L.L. Bean Comfort Mocs - very nice, especially considering the price, but they don't go with a suit & tie. L.L. Bean also has some nice Rockport models, and comfy Oxfords & Chukkas.


----------



## janej (May 9, 2006)

I wore a leg brace and used a cane for eight years, and wore out 3 pair of Rockports.

Surgery 4 years ago removed the brace and cane, and the Physio demanded I toss my shoes and get some with good support. A pair of Ecco's with Dr. Scholl's inserts worked for a while but I ended up loving Naot shoes. 

They have cork insoles (like Birks) but they are replaceable. My shoes totally enclose my feet and the strap is velcro so I can easily adjust them on the trot. They are pricy, but my sister got them for me for my birthday. Best gift I ever got (next to that knee restoring surgery).


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I second the endorsement of Keens... one of the best pairs of shoes I've scored in a long time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

janej said:


> I wore a leg brace and used a cane for eight years, and wore out 3 pair of Rockports.
> 
> Surgery 4 years ago removed the brace and cane, and the Physio demanded I toss my shoes and get some with good support. A pair of Ecco's with Dr. Scholl's inserts worked for a while but I ended up loving Naot shoes.
> 
> They have cork insoles (like Birks) but they are replaceable. My shoes totally enclose my feet and the strap is velcro so I can easily adjust them on the trot. They are pricy, but my sister got them for me for my birthday. Best gift I ever got (next to that knee restoring surgery).


Hi janej, and welcome to ehMac.

Thanks for your point of view under somewhat different circumstances than most of us here.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

winwintoo said:


> Are these the ones?
> 
> Those definitely look interesting.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


Yup, that's what they looked like, it could be the one's I saw. They sure look ugly, eh? But this woman absolutely swore by them and she was someone who might might often spend 2 weeks straight of 10 hour days on a concrete floor.


----------



## janej (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Sinc.
Forgot to say that these Naots look good too. I don't remember my offspring ever envying my wardrobe before.


----------

